# Java Fern Out of Water



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Do you have any photos of links of Java Fern growing out of water? You know, java fern growing emerged in a terrarium or vivarium?
I've heard it can be grown this way, but haven't seen many photos of it.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Not sure but mine keep wanting to grow out of water and I have to keep trimming it. It grows very fast for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Google 'Java Fern emersed'. I would just take the photos from there, but I don't wanna be a thief LOL.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Opare said:


> Google 'Java Fern emersed'. I would just take the photos from there, but I don't wanna be a thief LOL.


Yeah, I've searched it. Just not a lot of good photos out there. At least, not growing in a terrarium or vivarium. I was hoping some of our amazing Planted Tank Members would post up photos of plants they've grown.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

Look at Borneo ferns, they do best on the water's edge or with roots only submerged in well-oxygenated water.


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

I have it growing emersed in my 10g tank. I can take photos of it in a few days when I get back.

What do you want to see exactly? Close up shots, or just general shape etc? I have one that has spores growing.


----------



## Opare (Sep 9, 2015)

Acro said:


> Yeah, I've searched it. Just not a lot of good photos out there. At least, not growing in a terrarium or vivarium. I was hoping some of our amazing Planted Tank Members would post up photos of plants they've grown.


Yeah I get that, when I searched not too much good stuff came up. Sorry I couldn't be much help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

As promised here are some pics of my emersed grown java fern.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow, I just stumbled upon this! Thanks for posting those photos Zapins!
Can you tell us a little about the growing conditions? Maybe what the humidity level is at?
Thanks again for posting up!


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm not sure what the humidity level is. I don't have a humidity meter. I try to keep the piece of glass I have covering the top of the tank mostly closed. There is about 1/2" of space that runs the length of the 10 gallon tank that is open to the air. I do it this way mainly to avoid condensation forming on the glass. The size of the air gap was adjusted so there is just barely large enough space for fresh air to enter the tank to prevent the condensation but not more than that.

The tank was set up with miracle grow (1-3" deep) about 2 years ago, I sloped it up towards the back and then poured about 1 to 1.5" of water into the tank. In retrospect, miracle grow was a mistake. It took almost a year for the ammonia to get used up and stop burning the plants. I had many burned lower leaves on all plants because of it. Ammonia production is greatly increased when high organic soils like miracle grow are kept wet/submersed. This is why miracle grow is not a good soil for aquarium use without being mineralized first.


----------

